# big to little with flushers



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i tried it today. when i set my tapes yesterday i used my 3" BTE. i also rolled my corners first( first time using roller,awesome!). nice clean feathered edge(mostly). anyway today i quickly sanded down the edge of my angles along with the insides too. it didn't matter because it was just tape coat. next i finished it with my 2 1/2" BTE. so far it looks real good. i won't be sanding it for a couple of days though but i think it will work nice. has any one else ever tried this?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i tried it today. when i set my tapes yesterday i used my 3" BTE. i also rolled my corners first( first time using roller,awesome!). nice clean feathered edge(mostly). anyway today i quickly sanded down the edge of my angles along with the insides too. it didn't matter because it was just tape coat. next i finished it with my 2 1/2" BTE. so far it looks real good. i won't be sanding it for a couple of days though but i think it will work nice. has any one else ever tried this?


 I've tried it with flushers and angleheads, it works fine but I always got problems with the ëdge of the 2.5" digging into the coat underneath, so now I just do small then big and that works fine as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The guy at our supply store told me this years ago

The mechanical angle heads were meant to be big to small, The roller was to be used, and the angle box would get more mileage/distance if you flushed/glazed with it using the small head. (in a nut shell)

the bte's or can-am, were meant to be small then big, but they were bragging you could skip the roller, and go with the 2.5 1st. then follow with the bigger head on a CP tube. (in a nut shell again).

But now, there's so many different tools and methods etc. it's what ever works for you. angles are the one thing you will change up the most. and the 1st thing you will argue about when you half to work with another taper.

Just switch it up in closets, see which is best to you. (always use closets to test new methods or tools)

We go 2.5 TT, then 3.5 can-am.

So yes you can do that, and you can reverse the order too, you might like that order too:thumbsup:

Always use a roller though, no matter what head you use:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i never had a roller until this week. it's the sh!t. i sed to just go straight to flushing but it always tooke more than one pass and would often not feather properly. using the roller it was one pass with perfectly feathered edges. i still haven't sanded yet.


----------

